# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Belmar North vs Talavera

## Prunesmoothie

I was wondering if anyone had an opinion on either neighborhood. I will be moving within a year and found both to be within my price range. Has anyone used one of the builders associated with each- 

Belmar: Homes by Taber and Harbor Homes

Talavera: Aaron Tatum, Harbor Homes, Baer Hall and Mashburn Faires

----------


## shawnw

I spent a significant amount of time in Talavera from September 2011 to March 2014 when I was dating someone that lives in the neighborhood (and I still visit). I like the neighborhood feel a lot. Not a fan of the neighborhood association though, however be advised that my opinion is likely tainted from what I heard from the ex-gf. That said, with as much as they're collecting in dues they could (IMO) support getting a clubhouse/pool put in for the use of the community, but I don't see that happening at this point, regardless of what they might say. If you have kids it's nice being 2 miles from Andy Alligator and Hey Day. There's been some crime creeping into the neighborhood since it's not gated (another thing I think the HOA could do, the design of the neighborhood lends itself well to future gating), which is unfortunate (we're talking daytime burglaries). But there is at least one and probably more OKC cops that live in the neighborhood and park their patrol cars in their driveways.

As far as build quality, I have mixed opinions, not that I am remotely an expert in this area. Her home was built new in 2010 and she is the sole occupier. She had issues being fixed by the builder all they up to about 18 months after she took possession and then just got tired of asking for things to be corrected. That said, I've been to several of her neighbor's homes for parties and such and they don't seem to be having those kinds of issues, and seem very pleased with their homes.

Not sure how much this helps...

----------


## sharpshooter

> There's been some crime creeping into the neighborhood since it's not gated (another thing I think the HOA could do, the design of the neighborhood lends itself well to future gating), which is unfortunate (we're talking daytime burglaries).


There are problems associated with gating a neighborhood.  We checked into that years ago here where I live in Fleischman's edition of Moore.  Biggest issue is that if you gate your neighborhood, the residents of that gated neighborhood are responsible for street repairs and resurfacing.  Basically, if the streets aren't open to the general public, don't ask the general public to pay for the streets.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> There are problems associated with gating a neighborhood.  We checked into that years ago here where I live in Fleischman's edition of Moore.  Biggest issue is that if you gate your neighborhood, the residents of that gated neighborhood are responsible for street repairs and resurfacing.  Basically, if the streets aren't open to the general public, don't ask the general public to pay for the streets.


This is true. Be careful though as some streets in neighborhoods are still private even though not gated and therefore, the HOA is still responsible.  I am not sure what it takes for new neighborhoods to get their streets part of the city grid but I know ours was not city maintained before we gated it several years after the neighborhood was created

----------


## Easy180

Moved into Talavera last year and love it so far...Kinda partial since we went with Mashburn Faires but they seem to be the most respected builder in the community...Next door neighbor had a horrible experience with Harbor in Talavera and good friends had a horrible experience with Harbor in Belmar North so stay away from them

If you have kids Talavera is in the sweet spot school wise, which was a major factor in our decision.

As far as homeowners assoc dues they are only $130 per year which is nice, but I do agree we don't see much from them...Last I heard they had nearly $40k sitting in checking so not sure what the hold up is

----------


## s00nr1

It really comes down to personal preference. East side will feel a bit more rural (for now) and west side much more commercial. As Easy said, Talavera is in prime location for the newer Moore schools. We initially looked at Talavera but decided for the bigger lots of the east side of Moore and more home for the money.

----------


## shawnw

> Next door eighbor had a horrible experience with Harbor in Talavera and good friends had a horrible experience with Harbor in Belmar North so stay away from them


My ex-GF used Harbor, so it's probably them that her issue was with essentially.




> If you have kids Talavera is in the sweet spot school wise, which was a major factor in our decision.


Forgot to mention this point. Walking distance (if there were sidewalks on Santa Fe... grr) to elementary and high school.





> As far as homeowners assoc dues they are only $130 per year which is nice, but I do agree we don't see much from them...Last I heard they had nearly $40k sitting in checking so not sure what the hold up is


I was under the impression they were raised significantly from the year before without seeing any benefit.

----------


## Zuplar

Are either one of these neighborhoods even in Moore?

----------


## bucfan1512

Talavera is not but Belmar North is.

----------


## Easy180

> Are either one of these neighborhoods even in Moore?


Moore schools for Talavera

----------


## Easy180

> My ex-GF used Harbor, so it's probably them that her issue was with essentially.
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention this point. Walking distance (if there were sidewalks on Santa Fe... grr) to elementary and high school.
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression they were raised significantly from the year before without seeing any benefit.


Paid for the first time in March and it was $130 so not sure what it was in prior years.

----------


## Zuplar

> Moore schools for Talavera


I was thinking I've seen this neighborhood before but can't quite pinpoint it.

----------


## shawnw

SW 172nd and Santa Fe. Technically the very southern tip of OKC, but in Moore schools. To the south across the street is Norman, to the east across the street is Moore.

----------


## Diesel54

> Paid for the first time in March and it was $130 so not sure what it was in prior years.


I've been in the neighborhood for 4 years now and it's always been around $130.

----------


## Zuplar

> SW 172nd and Santa Fe. Technically the very southern tip of OKC, but in Moore schools. To the south across the street is Norman, to the east across the street is Moore.


Alright maybe I'm thinking of somewhere else, I almost bet I've never driven by it. I'm amazed out how ridiculous Moore's school district boundaries are.

----------


## shawnw

> I've been in the neighborhood for 4 years now and it's always been around $130.


Weird I swear she got a letter saying it was going up. Maybe it was a proposal that got voted down?

----------

